# Vomit with blood!



## Hedgielovergerald (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey everyone I woke up a couple hours ago to my hedgie making weird clicking noises and I got up and checked and he threw up 2 times both with bits of blood. Then I took him out and he threw up another 3 times ! I don’t know what’s wrong help please ( the picture is of his cleaned up vomit)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He needs to see a vet asap. If he's bleeding internally it could be life threatening if not treated right away.


----------

